# Cheap Tanks



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone near Northport on Long Island has any empty tanks for cheap/free. I also go to Queens sometimes. Thanks


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

have you tried any of the salvation army type thrift stores. I use to 10 gal tanks for $5 and if you waited a week the price went down to $1.


----------



## 3rikrobl3s (Apr 7, 2013)

Petco is running their $1/gallon sale right now. You wont get new tanks any cheaper than that. Otherwise just check Craigslist.


----------



## cobo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi to all.



What size tanks are you looking for ? 






Jose.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

cobo said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10s, 15s, 20s


----------

